

What to Look Forward to from Firefox - cpeterso
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2015/07/02/what-to-look-forward-to-from-firefox/

======
mindcrime
Sadly I'm really starting to lose hope for Firefox. The memory usage issues
have never been consistently fixed, with memory usage shrinking briefly with a
release every now and then, and then growing over the next seven or eight
releases, before possibly improving ever so slightly again. Lather, rinse,
repeat. And over the last few releases, it seems to be becoming more and more
of a CPU hog. I mean, hell, I just launched a Firefox session, no restored
session or anything, no video playing, the only open tab is the Firefox
start/welcome page... and top shows the Firefox process taking up 180m of RAM
and 113% of my CPU. WTF?

TBH, I consider Firefox almost unusable at this point, which leaves me using
Chrome or Chromium for almost everything. I don't prefer this arrangement, but
Firefox just kills my machine and has to be restarted all the time.

If I had a suggestion to the FF developers it would be this: Take the next
release (or two, or three if needed) and stop working on any new features.
Nothing, not HTML5 video, not WebRTC, not ACID 374 (or whatever it's up to
now) compliance, no CSS3, CSS4, CSS17 or whatever, no none of that stuff...
and do nothing but work on improving the performance, especially in regards to
RAM and CPU usage. And keep doing that until it absolutely smokes.

